# Jog Function Stops Working



## TomS (Jun 24, 2015)

I've got a an intermittent problem where the jog function stops working.  Usually it happens when I'm setting X, Y and Z axis part zero.  I click on Regen Toolpath, Rewind, Reset, Jog On/Off, and other buttons and sometimes jog starts working and other times it doesn't.  It doesn't make any difference which screen I'm on.  Restarting Mach doesn't always fix the problem.  Do I have a configuration problem, noise issue, or ?

Tom S


----------



## jbolt (Jun 24, 2015)

I have experience this problem in the past. Usually cycling the "Reset" twice fixed the problem. I never did figure out what the problem was. 

I have not had the issue since moving to the Smooth Stepper controller.

On my router with the UC100, if I hit a limit and then the limit override the jog will not work on the page with the override button. I have to move to another page for the jog to work. That never happened with the UC100 or Smooth Stepper on my mill. 

Jay


----------



## TomS (Jun 24, 2015)

jbolt said:


> I have experience this problem in the past. Usually cycling the "Reset" twice fixed the problem. I never did figure out what the problem was.
> 
> I have not had the issue since moving to the Smooth Stepper controller.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  It's random and a minor nuisance so I'll learn to live with it.  I think it's a "noise" issue but tracking it down will be difficult.

Tom S


----------



## jbolt (Jun 25, 2015)

Tom,
Next time this happens look at your stepper drives and see if a red fault light is on.

Jay

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TomS (Jun 25, 2015)

jbolt said:


> Tom,
> Next time this happens look at your stepper drives and see if a red fault light is on.
> 
> Jay
> ...



Will do.


----------



## TomS (Jun 26, 2015)

Jog function quit working today and checked the driver lights.  Everything was green.  Hmmm.   Did have a problem with one of the limit switch wires pulling out of the BoB connector.  Not sure if it is related to the jog issue because I wasn't getting a e-stop activated message in the status box when jogging quit.  Took me a while to find the wire but fortunately it was an easy fix.

Tom S


----------

